# Ultra super detailing of the Revell 1/144 VII U-Boat...



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://u-552.blogspot.com/

(EEK) (EEK) (EEK) (EEK) 

Just check the photos of the parts with the match head for a size reference !!!


----------

